# Spotting for 2 weeks?!



## Amysquestions (Sep 4, 2012)

Is this a sign of pregnancy? I seems weird to buy a pregnancy test when i am bleeding but i need to know if this is normal? has anyone else spotted during early pregnancy? I am not on birth control of any kind and i do have sex, i would love to be pregnant but this seems weird. Its not a period and i didnt have a real period the spotting is brown sometimes a little pink but not a whole lot, never enough to use a tampon but i do just in case. me and my fiance have been tested for stds so i know i do not have one.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I have heard many women on here mention that they had spotting in early pregnancy. Do you normally have any spotting before your period?


----------



## Amysquestions (Sep 4, 2012)

No i do not.. this has never happened before. Also l had a period last month on the 8th and on the 27th which was short.


----------

